# looks like another range day



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

styxs here we come again



:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

See yall later this afternoon


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> See yall later this afternoon


we are about to head that way to come see ya!


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

We were there in the morning. It is always a good time getting out to hone your skills.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i got there around 10-10:30 the rest was around 2


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Anyone make some groups on there paper worth sharing info on? I have to tell ya the truth last couple times out, ole man an his hardware have grown rusty. But not for long, broke out the reloader an a few pieces of brass.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

we didn't save any but ill go get a fresh one and a pencil and make a few holes===:whistling:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Hey partner next time out there save a target that sk grouped up, so Ill know to scope mine or keep it iron. Thanks ole Carver


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> Hey partner next time out there save a target that sk grouped up, so Ill know to scope mine or keep it iron. Thanks ole Carver


sk scope cover is off the gun

last one i had the groping was the same on a 9" paper plate with or without the scope, the cover floats so every shot the scope had a different 0

and you have to raise your head high to see out it. (one i have anyway)

now if i can find a mount to fit the rail that is on the side already that might be good to go


ill try to get a target posted next time:yes:

some days i do pretty good some days just ok, i like this time if year coming up ill go to the 200yd side and take the
K11 , K31 AND SHOOT OPEN SIGHTS ON A MAN SIZE TARGET
keep them on the black while joe-somebody is on the 100 with a $900 gun and a $1400 scope and is happy with 7 in groups, bad part is it is getting harder to see that 200 yd target


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

chevelle427 said:


> while joe-somebody is on the 100 with a $900 gun and a $1400 scope and is happy with 7 in groups


Where they young and dumb with mommy and daddy's money?

I would only be happy with a 7" group if were 200 yards and open sights.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

there was a guy there last week with a new just mounted $1400 scope got his gun sighted in at 100 looked to be 1-1.5" grope, then his scope broke, he was not a happy camper

my trouble now at 200 is the center is the same size as my sight


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

chevelle Im hiting the 50 yro marker, an those targets do look fuzzy at times. Had one good mount on a 66 sk, years ago that kept 3 inches at 200. Might have been luck or just one good mount out of a pickn. Gonna try a 3 rail mount on one sometime in the near future. what company did your mount come from if I might ask? Thanks ole Carver


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> chevelle Im hiting the 50 yro marker, an those targets do look fuzzy at times. Had one good mount on a 66 sk, years ago that kept 3 inches at 200. Might have been luck or just one good mount out of a pickn. Gonna try a 3 rail mount on one sometime in the near future. what company did your mount come from if I might ask? Thanks ole Carver



it was on the gun when i got it i have had 2 others that look like it and 1 b-sq mount , the b-sq might be a better one as it slips over the cover i think, and has 2 set screws on the bottom to help keep it still,

i still have the one i took off if you want to give it a try, the 4x scope is still on it too.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Might give you a call on it if this one doesnt pan out. Thanks ole Carver


----------

